# harvesters!



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

here is a link that i use to buy large amounts of anchor seal 
http://www.uccoatings.com/products/anchorseal


----------



## brown down (Apr 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> I've been told the new version AS 2 is junk. thin and doesen't go far. bet some of you sawmill's could though.



i am on my second bucket and so far so good. goes on thick and dries to a good wax coat.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> I've been told the new version AS 2 is junk. thin and doesen't go far. bet some of you sawmill's could though.



My experience is just opposite. I never liked AS for the reason you say AS2 is no good, but AS2 is actually thicker than the original but goes on real smooth and effortlessly. I like it as much as the brand I had been using and with UCC's free shipping it's a no brainer.


----------



## brown down (Apr 14, 2012)

Kevin said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told the new version AS 2 is junk. thin and doesen't go far. bet some of you sawmill's could though.
> ...



i love that stuff and your right you can't beat free shipping. i have them add pigments so i know what year the wood was harvested!


----------



## drycreek (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info, ordered 2 gallons they do charge shipping on small orders. It was still cheaper than I could drive to the nearest store that carries that product though.


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Thanks for the info, ordered 2 gallons they do charge shipping on small orders. It was still cheaper than I could drive to the nearest store that carries that product though.


i am sure you will be happy with it. one to two coats is all that is needed


----------



## gvwp (Apr 27, 2012)

I personally do not care for the AS2. It all seems well enough when you apply but wait a couple months. You are going to find cracks and it breaks down. I order Anchorseal by the barrel so I use a lot of it and the old stuff is what I have returned to using. Destroyed too many blanks with the new stuff.


----------



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

gvwp said:


> I personally do not care for the AS2. It all seems well enough when you apply but wait a couple months. You are going to find cracks and it breaks down. I order Anchorseal by the barrel so I use a lot of it and the old stuff is what I have returned to using. Destroyed too many blanks with the new stuff.


i have been using it for two years now with very minimal issues. it depends on how you go about sealing your timber. how much you put on and how much exposed wood you leave uncovered! what species it is! where it is stored!


----------

